# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Cho thuê xe du lịch Cao Bằng - Bắc Kạn giá rẻ lh 0944738855

## quangdung12

CHO THUÊ XE ĐI Cao Bằng - Bắc Kạn L.HỆ 0944.73.8855
Chúng tôi có các loại xe:
• Xe 7 chỗ: Toyota Innova, Toyota Zace, Chevrolet Captiva, Isuzu Vspec, Ford Everest….. với giá : 6000 – 6.300 VNĐ/km
• Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedez Sprinter,Toyota Hiace….. với giá: 6.800 – 7.500 VNĐ/km
• Xe 24 – 30 chỗ: Huyndai County với giá: 7.500 – 8.500VNĐ/km
-        Xe 35 chỗ: samco, aero town : giá 11.000 vnđ/km – 13.000 vnđ/km
* 45 chỗ Huyndai Aero Spase , Hi-class , Transitco Daewoo liên doanh Việt- Hàn. Với giá : 13.000 – 15.000 – 17.000 VNĐ/km


GIẢM GIÁ 10% CHO KHÁCH HÀNG LÀ HỌC SINH - SINH VIÊN, VĂN PHÒNG DU LỊCH VÀ KHÁCH HÀNG THUÊ XE SỚM, THUÊ VỚI SỐ LƯỢNG NHIỀU
Bạn có thể liên hệ đặt xe với chúng tôi
- qua điện thoại: 04 39320020 
Mss Huyền 0915.702.015
Mr DŨng 0944.73.8855
- email: info.viettrans@gmail.com
- yahoo: viettrans02 - viettransvt
- fax: 04 3932 0159
- Chúng tôi có thể ký hợp đồng tại nhà hoặc cơ quan quý khách nếu quý khách có yêu cầu.

Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết xin mời ghé thăm
Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / viettrans.vn
Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin này!

----------


## quangdung12

*Công ty viettrans hà nội
Add: Số 383 Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Tel: 043 9320020 - Fax: 043 9320159
Mr Nghĩa :0973.88.55
- Email:info.viettrans@gmail.com
- y/h: viettrans02
- sky: viettrans_xedulich
Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / http://viettrans.vn/thuexehanoi.net

*

----------


## quangdung12

*Yahoo: xedulichvt - Sky: dieuhanhxe.viettrans*
*MAIL: dieuhanhxe.viettrans@gmail.com* 
*Hotline: 0944738855* 
*Web:http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / http://viettrans.vn*
*Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi*

----------


## quangdung12

ahoo: xedulichvt - Sky: dieuhanhxe.viettrans
Hotline: 0944738855 
Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi

----------


## quangdung12

*Yahoo: xedulichvt - Sky: dieuhanhxe.viettrans
MAIL: dieuhanhxe.viettrans@gmail.com 
Hotline: 0944738855 
Web:http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / http://viettrans.vn
Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi*

----------


## quangdung12

Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / viettrans.vn/ thuxehanoi.net
Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi!
GIẢM GIÁ 10% CHO KHÁCH HÀNG LÀ HỌC SINH - SINH VIÊN, VĂN PHÒNG DU LỊCH VÀ KHÁCH HÀNG THUÊ XE SỚM, THUÊ VỚI SỐ LƯỢNG NHIỀU

----------

